# Introducing baby rice/ rusk?



## ShanBearr_19

Lily turned 4months yesterday! Its true what they say it really does fly by! Anyway I was browsing my local supermarket when I realised that you can introduce your baby to rice/rusk at 4 months. I was. Thinking mabey I'd introduce it in the morning and before she goes to bed to see how she gets on? How has it worked for you girls?


----------



## Bexxx

Just because you can, doesn't mean you should!
It's not good for their little tummies, just stick with milk for now :)


----------



## KiansMummy

I would wait until she's 6 months hun there tummys aren't ready for it properly till thenx


----------



## jemmie1994

dont give it to her unless she is showing signs of being ready to wean i:e waking up in night after a long period of sleeping through.....it used to be routine to wean at 4 months so doubt it'd do much harm but guidelines now are to wait until 6 months but then again don't know many people who have waited that long


----------



## CupcakesKate

Hey :)

I have a 4 month old daughter called Lily too! Personally I'm going to wait until she's 5 1/2 months ish because Lily doesn't to me seem ready to be weaned. It is up to you because obviously it won't do too much damage but if she's happy with her milk then I would leave it a little while


----------



## lhancock90

Try get as close to 6 months as possible, they don't really need the food, its just for fun and can harm their little tummies :(
Be careful with rusks, they are loaded with sugar and contain gluten, so even though the box says 4+ its not healthy until 6+ gluten wise and that amount of sugar is never good.
When you do decided to introduce some baby rice, maybe try adding some flavour? Its really bland.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I've heard that the government are trying to stop food companys labelling products as '4 months plus' and have it compulsory to be labelled 'six months plus' instead. It's confusing. I'd wait until you really think she's ready. xx


----------



## Amber4

I really would wait till 6 months because rusk is full of sugar and rice has hardly any nutritional value. It isn't good for their bellies this soon. PP is right about the way they label the food too. If she is fine on milk leave her. Weaning early can cause allergies and lead to children being overweight. (So I have read) xx


----------



## kittycat18

Yeah I would wait hunni because if she isn't showing signs of wanting food then she definitely isn't ready. We started Lucia just before 6 months (I mean literally days before she turned 6 months). We BLW and she isn't allowed anything from jars or tins because they are just not good for baby! :flow:


----------



## amygwen

This is a really controversial topic. I personally would wait until your LO is 6 months. There's really no need for your LO to have baby rice/rusk right now at 4 months. Speak to your LO's doctor before making a decision like that.


----------



## mommie2be

Coreys doctor had us start him on cereal at 4 months and we normally do what the doctor says. :thumbup: 
He loves his cereal.we started just doing a small feeding at night before bathtime because it's so messy. Then we went to one in the morning and one at night, now we do morning, lunch, and night time. Usually most of it ends up on his bib or his face so we have a bottle after also. :) Do what you think is best for your baby.


----------



## x__amour

I would push it closer to 6 months personally. That's just me. :flower:


----------



## ShanBearr_19

Thanks girls I'm leaving it til 6months Ive always had astrong opinion when it comes to solids and the 6month mark


----------



## mybbyboo

i feed my little man oatmeal nd hes 3 months dr reccommened cuz hes eating sooooo muchhh he does great with it. if u think shes ready i would say go for it


----------



## kittycat18

You shouldn't listen to everything your doctor says. There are some very unprofessional doctors out there that shouldn't be employed. Please research into this for yourself :flow: 

NHS guidelines on weaninghttps://www.nhs.uk/conditions/pregnancy-and-baby/pages/solid-foods-weaning.aspx#close

Some information for mums who really aren't sure https://www.netmums.com/family-food/weaning-guide/weaning-when-is-the-right-time-to-wean


----------



## kittycat18

mybbyboo said:


> i feed my little man oatmeal nd hes 3 months dr reccommened cuz hes eating sooooo muchhh he does great with it. if u think shes ready i would say go for it

I am really not trying to argue with you but did you try switching to hungrier baby milk before you decided to give your child solid foods?


----------



## Amber4

kittycat18 said:


> You shouldn't listen to everything your doctor says. There are some very unprofessional doctors out there that shouldn't be employed. Please research into this for yourself :flow:
> 
> NHS guidelines on weaninghttps://www.nhs.uk/conditions/pregnancy-and-baby/pages/solid-foods-weaning.aspx#close
> 
> Some information for mums who really aren't sure https://www.netmums.com/family-food/weaning-guide/weaning-when-is-the-right-time-to-wean

Thanks for the links. I'm weaning at 6 months but they are helpful still :thumbup:


----------



## kittycat18

Amber4 said:


> Thanks for the links. I'm weaning at 6 months but they are helpful still :thumbup:

Thanks very much. We followed baby led weaning and just did things at LO's pace and when she wants it. She absolutely loves food now but everything is fresh, lots of colour and flavour and puree free. It is warned that when adults are following "puree diets" that they only consume baby food for a week as it can stretch your stomach and make you feel ill. It's the same for a baby at the end of the day :flow:


----------



## Amber4

We are going to BLW too :thumbup: I don't like the idea of jars and I could probably just make her food easier myself, as I like to cook proper food for my OH. I like the idea of offering her food and just letting her eat what she wants instead of blending it up. I know I have a while till we wean but I wanna be prepared. :flower:


----------



## teen_mommy44

zach is 5 months and eats baby food, the dr recommended it and he was very interested in my food all the time


----------



## kittycat18

Amber4 said:


> We are going to BLW too :thumbup: I don't like the idea of jars and I could probably just make her food easier myself, as I like to cook proper food for my OH. I like the idea of offering her food and just letting her eat what she wants instead of blending it up. I know I have a while till we wean but I wanna be prepared. :flower:

If you did ever want to have a better look at BLW before you begin then this is a really good read https://www.amazon.co.uk/Baby-led-Weaning-Helping-Your-Baby/dp/0091923808/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1337785191&sr=8-2

There is lots of lovely photographs of babies at 6 or 7 months eating pork chops or whole bananas. It can be hard at the beginning because you will worry about your LO chocking but it is amazing :flow:


----------



## Amber4

Thank you. I will open the link up when I'm not on my phone :thumbup:


----------



## kittycat18

Amber4 said:


> Thank you. I will open the link up when I'm not on my phone :thumbup:

It's actually just a link to a BLW book :haha:


----------



## Amber4

Haha okay! :haha: does it have recipes? :)


----------



## kittycat18

Amber4 said:


> Haha okay! :haha: does it have recipes? :)

Not this one but there is a recipe book! It is extremely easy though because you just cook the same for LO as you make for yourself x


----------



## bbyno1

I would personally wait until around the 6 month mark. Unless reccomended by a doctor. By giving them rusks doesn't mean they will sleep any longer either (not aimed at you but that's what people seem to think)


----------



## Elizax

We are introducing rice next month as he is such a hungry baby and guzzles 6oZ of hungry milk every 1-2 hours.
He has even started waking up for another night feed and then again at 4, 6 and half 7.


----------



## lhancock90

Elizax said:


> We are introducing rice next month as he is such a hungry baby and guzzles 6oZ of hungry milk every 1-2 hours.
> He has even started waking up for another night feed and then again at 4, 6 and half 7.

Have you tried increasing his ounces to the max before weaning? He may last longer with 10oz.


----------



## Amber4

lhancock90 said:


> Elizax said:
> 
> 
> We are introducing rice next month as he is such a hungry baby and guzzles 6oZ of hungry milk every 1-2 hours.
> He has even started waking up for another night feed and then again at 4, 6 and half 7.
> 
> Have you tried increasing his ounces to the max before weaning? He may last longer with 10oz.Click to expand...

Or hungrier milk :flower:


----------



## mybbyboo

kittycat18 said:


> mybbyboo said:
> 
> 
> i feed my little man oatmeal nd hes 3 months dr reccommened cuz hes eating sooooo muchhh he does great with it. if u think shes ready i would say go for it
> 
> I am really not trying to argue with you but did you try switching to hungrier baby milk before you decided to give your child solid foods?Click to expand...

noope.


----------



## kittycat18

mybbyboo said:


> kittycat18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mybbyboo said:
> 
> 
> i feed my little man oatmeal nd hes 3 months dr reccommened cuz hes eating sooooo muchhh he does great with it. if u think shes ready i would say go for it
> 
> I am really not trying to argue with you but did you try switching to hungrier baby milk before you decided to give your child solid foods? Click to expand...
> 
> noope.Click to expand...

Are you serious? :wacko:


----------



## mommie2be

I didn't try a different formula either but my doctor suggested baby cereal and Corey does really well with it. I know doctors aren't always right but he's had it for almost a month with no problems. :)


----------



## kittycat18

We can go around in circles with this one but as I have said, not all doctors are aware of current procedure and protocol. A lot of doctors in the USA are still recommending for mothers to circumcise. It's completely outdated advice and they do it in the UK aswell. There is a reason why they say NONE before 4 months and the UK laws are changing to NONE before 6 months. 



> 1. *Baby's intestines need to mature.* The intestines are the body's filtering system, screening out potentially harmful substances and letting in healthy nutrients. In the early months, this filtering system is immature. Between four and seven months a baby's intestinal lining goes through a developmental growth spurt called closure,meaning the intestinal lining becomes more selective about what to let through. To prevent potentially-allergenic foods from entering the bloodstream, the maturing intestines secrete IgA , a protein immunoglobulin that acts like a protective paint, coating the intestines and preventing the passage of harmful allergens. In the early months, infant IgA production is low (although there is lots of IgA in human milk), and it is easier for potentially-allergenic food molecules to enter the baby's system. Once food molecules are in the blood, the immune system may produce antibodies to that food, creating a food allergy . By six to seven months of age the intestines are more mature and able to filter out more of the offending allergens. This is why it's particularly important to delay solids if there is a family history of food allergy, and especially to delay the introduction of foods to which other family members are allergic.
> 
> 2. *Young babies have a tongue-thrust reflex.* In the first four months the tongue thrust reflex protects the infant against choking. When any unusual substance is placed on the tongue, it automatically protrudes outward rather than back. Between four and six months this reflex gradually diminishes, giving the glob of cereal a fighting chance of making it from the tongue to the tummy. Not only is the mouth-end of baby's digestive tract not ready for early solids, neither is the lower end.
> 
> 3. *Baby's swallowing mechanism is immature.* Another reason not to rush solids is that the tongue and the swallowing mechanisms may not yet be ready to work together. Give a spoonful of food to an infant less than four months, and she will move it around randomly in her mouth, pushing some of it back into the pharynx where it is swallowed, some of it into the large spaces between the cheeks and gums, and some forward between the lips and out onto her chin. Between four and six months of age, most infants develop the ability to move the food from the front of the mouth to the back instead of letting it wallow around in the mouth and get spit out. Prior to four months of age, a baby's swallowing mechanism is designed to work with sucking, but not with chewing.
> 
> 4. *Baby needs to be able to sit up.* In the early months, babies associate feeding with cuddling. Feeding is an intimate interaction, and babies often associate the feeding ritual with falling asleep in arms or at the breast. The change from a soft, warm breast to a cold, hard spoon may not be welcomed with an open mouth. Feeding solid foods is a less intimate and more mechanical way of delivering food. It requires baby to sit up in a highchair &#8211; a skill which most babies develop between five and seven months. Holding a breastfed baby in the usual breastfeeding position may not be the best way to start introducing solids, as your baby expects to be breastfed and clicks into a "what's wrong with this picture?" mode of food rejection.
> 
> 5. *Young infants are not equipped to chew.* Teeth seldom appear until six or seven months, giving further evidence that the young infant is designed to suck rather than to chew. In the pre-teething stage, between four and six months, babies tend to drool, and the drool that you are always wiping off baby's face is rich in enzymes, which will help digest the solid foods that are soon to come.
> 
> 6. *Older babies like to imitate caregivers.* Around six months of age, babies like to imitate what they see. They see you spear a veggie and enjoy chewing it. They want to grab a fork and do likewise.


----------



## ShanBearr_19

The things I've discovered since looking into solids before 6months is upsetting! Babies can't tell you if something's not right, I'd rather follow the 6month rule then put my baby at risk..


----------



## mybbyboo

kittycat18 said:


> mybbyboo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kittycat18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mybbyboo said:
> 
> 
> i feed my little man oatmeal nd hes 3 months dr reccommened cuz hes eating sooooo muchhh he does great with it. if u think shes ready i would say go for it
> 
> I am really not trying to argue with you but did you try switching to hungrier baby milk before you decided to give your child solid foods? Click to expand...
> 
> noope.Click to expand...
> 
> Are you serious? :wacko:Click to expand...

if my doctor told me to try it then im going to. OP wanted to know what we thought so i told her my situation.. i however didnt ask a question so i dont need any feed back or suggestions.


----------



## kittycat18

You are obviously completely uneducated and ignorant to the fact that not all doctors are professional as they should be. Every parent should be clearly researching these topics before making a decision. You could make your child very ill. The OP has also posted above to express her concern over what you have said.


----------



## Shansam

mybbyboo said:


> kittycat18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mybbyboo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kittycat18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mybbyboo said:
> 
> 
> i feed my little man oatmeal nd hes 3 months dr reccommened cuz hes eating sooooo muchhh he does great with it. if u think shes ready i would say go for it
> 
> I am really not trying to argue with you but did you try switching to hungrier baby milk before you decided to give your child solid foods? Click to expand...
> 
> noope.Click to expand...
> 
> Are you serious? :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> if my doctor told me to try it then im going to. OP wanted to know what we thought so i told her my situation.. i however didnt ask a question so i dont need any feed back or suggestions.Click to expand...

 I completely agree, it's up to the mother and if she wants to listen to her doctor that's fine.
Chloe I think I remember is your name? (Kitty)- sorry i havent been on here in a while.your being quite patronising, people on these forums seem to think they know everything but a mother knows their child best. It's okay to share your views but to try and make some one feel their parenting decision is wrong , is out of order in my opinion. My son is 4 months today and has been eating baby rice
You can change the texture to thick or watery so it's not too bad. 
And he loves it 

Is like the breast feeding debate, I have breastfed my son and still am breastfeding feeding him, along with baby rice .I believe "breast is best".but I wouldnt put a woman down for choosing to formula feed because who am I to judge ? It's horrible thing to do plus i don't think there is anything wrong wih formula feeding 

Each to their own


----------



## Amber4

^^ welcome back. It's nice to see you can disagree without causing WW3.

I don't think Kitty is being patronizing though, she's just really concerned about the LO. She's posted all the things that can go wrong with weaning too early so she's aware. I know she's taking a doctors recommendation but their word isn't law. I know I'd do if my doctor said to, but after doing research we are waiting till 6 months (or as close as we can by using hungrier milk when she's ready) I know some people have to wean early but I'm sure if you have to it's best doing it well informed.


----------



## kittycat18

What does breastfeeding have to do with this? I posted the facts. Feeding a child before 4 months is dangerous because their intestine, bowel and colon is not mature enough.


----------



## Shansam

Amber4 said:


> ^^ welcome back. It's nice to see you can disagree without causing WW3.
> 
> I don't think Kitty is being patronizing though, she's just really concerned about the LO. She's posted all the things that can go wrong with weaning too early so she's aware. I know she's taking a doctors recommendation but their word isn't law. I know I'd do if my doctor said to, but after doing research we are waiting till 6 months (or as close as we can by using hungrier milk when she's ready) I know some people have to wean early but I'm sure if you have to it's best doing it well informed.

Looool ww3 you know, frowned upon that then took it to be quite funny. Thank you .

yes I understand Chloe&aswell you amber but nether is recommendations law? They are always changing recommendations.
An example is if a baby should sleep on there bck or front, they changed tht.
The reason why I brought breast feeding into it was to show tht you don't have to make someone feel bad.
You can educate people without trying to imply they are stupid.


----------



## Amber4

The recommendations are always changed because more research is being done. For example like you said sleeping on front was changed to on their back because of SIDS. Weaning is recommended at 6 months because it was found it can be dangerous before. Things will always change when they research into it more.


----------



## kittycat18

I'm not going to argue over this, I have said what I want to now and that's it really.


----------



## Shansam

Amber4 said:


> The recommendations are always changed because more research is being done. For example like you said sleeping on front was changed to on their back because of SIDS. Weaning is recommended at 6 months because it was found it can be dangerous before. Things will always change when they research into it more.

Alrighty . everyone's opinion is different anyway and kitty I think it should be left at that to avoid arguments . Wasn't picking on you, I just noticed you was being quite patronising and thought I'd say something because it wasn't fair.


----------



## mybbyboo

kittycat18 said:


> You are obviously completely uneducated and ignorant to the fact that not all doctors are professional as they should be. Every parent should be clearly researching these topics before making a decision. You could make your child very ill. The OP has also posted above to express her concern over what you have said.

Im ignorant. do u need to make people feel bad to prove ur point is right? worry about ur own kid. and dont u ever try to tell me what im doing as a parent is ignorant and uneducated. because i never once brought up ur parenting in this.


----------



## beanzz

Oakley's gettig nothin' but boobie milk til he's 6 months old. my mum wants to try and give him chocolate buttons at 3 months... over my dead body.


----------



## Miss_Quirky

I am trying to BLW, but I would think unless the child is showing signs of wanting or needing food that early, I would avoid it. I was started on food at 4 months because I needed it, that I understand. 
Of course FOB thinks it's funny to give Devlin a tiny bit of french fry to taste (at least he doesn't swallow it) at only a month old :S he doesn't care to understand how BLW works lol. But you are her parent, you will figure out what is best :)


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

my pediatrician advised me to give Ci rice cereal in her formula to thicken it and help her acid reflux :) veggies at 4 1/2 months!!!


----------



## Amber4

I understand people who do it for medical reasons such as reflux :flower: horrible thing for babies to get :(


----------



## babyjan

A lot of people told me to start LO on solids also mentioning the fact that the food in store say 4 months+, but I don't feel comfortable with that, for me personally.. 
He isn't even showing any signs as of yet the health visitor told me start after 6 months so I'm just going to stick to that but each to their own..

Oh and I have a friend who started solids about 4 months on her LO who's 2 week older than mine, she told me if I didn't start early that my son could end up with an eating disorder :|


----------



## lhancock90

Can i add, the guidelines aren't "constantly changing" they are only changed once the correct research has gone into it.
But each to their own :)


----------



## kittycat18

Well I apologise for being patronising when I was only worried about the wellbeing of two babies on this thread. The facts are there, ignore them or not I don't particularly care. I stand by what I said about being uneducated however. Yes, guidelines do not constantly change. They only change when health professionals become more aware of the side effects and perhaps consequences to the child's health. The government changed the guidelines for babies sleeping on their stomach as it can increase the risk of SIDS. That is the same with weaning before 4 months.

I still don't understand what Breastfeeding has to do with this. Formula Feeding isn't going to potentially make your child extremely ill. That's arguing for the sake of arguing in my opinion.

And FYI my daughter has severe acid reflux. She has been been in hospital quite a lot since her birth. It causes her to have projectile vomiting, it was causing her to choke in her sleep and she lost 2lb of her birth weight. There are alternatives like thickener to put in the child's bottle, Gaviscon etc. Food isn't the only solution, just saying.


----------



## Amber4

^^ yes there are alternatives but I'm lead to believe in the US they don't have options of Gaviscon and Ranitidine.


----------



## kittycat18

Awh that's horrible :(


----------



## x__amour

I don't think Chloé was being patronizing. :flower:

Her links are very true. Sometimes baby food is rushed by doctors, I'm not sure why. I also have no idea why they insist on rice in bottles. Tori's pediatrician was very set on 6 months for baby food and that's what we went by. There are formula thickeners here in the US. I just can't for the life of me remember it. :wacko:

Anyhoo, anyone should be able to speak to a pediatrician about reflux options. 
There's different formulas, a few medications, etc. HTH. :thumbup:


----------



## Amber4

That's good you can medicine. Someone was saying in baby club they couldn't that's why I said use didn't. Maybe just some docs are different :flower: 

OT Shannon get off bnb and enjoy your hol! :)


----------



## casann

jemmie1994 said:


> dont give it to her unless she is showing signs of being ready to wean i:e waking up in night after a long period of sleeping through.....it used to be routine to wean at 4 months so doubt it'd do much harm but guidelines now are to wait until 6 months but then again don't know many people who have waited that long

Common misconception , waking up in middle of night when previously slept is NOT a sign. Alot of people wean their babies too early thinking this x


----------



## x__amour

Amber4 said:


> OT Shannon get off bnb and enjoy your hol! :)

I will... :blush:

Haven't left for the cruise yet, we arrived a few days early, haha. 
But I won't be on BnB for a week after 4pm EST today. :cry:


----------



## Amber4

x__amour said:


> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> OT Shannon get off bnb and enjoy your hol! :)
> 
> I will... :blush:
> 
> Haven't left for the cruise yet, we arrived a few days early, haha.
> But I won't be on BnB for a week after 4pm EST today. :cry:Click to expand...

Good :haha: Enjoy your holiday! I'm very jealous. Hope Tori has a lovely time :flower:


----------



## pinkribbon

I'm sure I read somewhere that they are trying to change the 'recommended' weaning age back to 4 months? I don't know I could be wrong :rofl:

My LO was weaned at nearly 5 months I think... He would drain a 9oz bottle and still cry for more. We tried hungry baby milk, different brands of milk, we tried giving him water... Basically exhausted every option before the HV suggested we start giving him rice. He settled right down and was a contented baby whereas he'd been fussy before. 

People always debate about this :dohh: At the end of the day you're the Parent so it's ultimately your decision, jmo.


----------



## veganmama

babies dont have the enzyme amylase to digest starches until about 6 months, so any complex carbohydrate you give before then will just ferment in their gut


----------



## X__Kimberly

This fight has gone to longgggg!! :/.


Someone should just get this post locked before this fight gets ever bigger!

This website isn't about calling people bad parents it's about helping and being there for people


----------



## Wobbles

We're a little bored of locking threads because people can't control themselves to be honest! 

Personal attacks on other members is not acceptable, to demean somebody by referring to them as uneducated is a low blow to better yourself. You don't need to call someone uneducated to prove your point and opinion!


----------



## jemmie1994

casann said:


> jemmie1994 said:
> 
> 
> dont give it to her unless she is showing signs of being ready to wean i:e waking up in night after a long period of sleeping through.....it used to be routine to wean at 4 months so doubt it'd do much harm but guidelines now are to wait until 6 months but then again don't know many people who have waited that long
> 
> Common misconception , waking up in middle of night when previously slept is NOT a sign. Alot of people wean their babies too early thinking this xClick to expand...

Yes, was just going of what had been told by other mums only found out it's not true after posting this thanks for putting me right :thumbup: x


----------



## casann

jemmie1994 said:


> casann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jemmie1994 said:
> 
> 
> dont give it to her unless she is showing signs of being ready to wean i:e waking up in night after a long period of sleeping through.....it used to be routine to wean at 4 months so doubt it'd do much harm but guidelines now are to wait until 6 months but then again don't know many people who have waited that long
> 
> Common misconception , waking up in middle of night when previously slept is NOT a sign. Alot of people wean their babies too early thinking this xClick to expand...
> 
> Yes, was just going of what had been told by other mums only found out it's not true after posting this thanks for putting me right :thumbup: xClick to expand...

Ooh sorry if i sounded sude it was not meant tobe:) x


----------



## jemmie1994

casann said:


> jemmie1994 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> casann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jemmie1994 said:
> 
> 
> dont give it to her unless she is showing signs of being ready to wean i:e waking up in night after a long period of sleeping through.....it used to be routine to wean at 4 months so doubt it'd do much harm but guidelines now are to wait until 6 months but then again don't know many people who have waited that long
> 
> Common misconception , waking up in middle of night when previously slept is NOT a sign. Alot of people wean their babies too early thinking this xClick to expand...
> 
> Yes, was just going of what had been told by other mums only found out it's not true after posting this thanks for putting me right :thumbup: xClick to expand...
> 
> Ooh sorry if i sounded sude it was not meant tobe:) xClick to expand...

no you didn't dw :) x


----------



## jl.

A mum knows when it's best to wean her own child. 

Leo has suffered from Reflux since six weeks old - gets gaviscon in every bottle and also the half tablet everyday - and is still sick that much that wants to eat an hour later. He was cranky and I didn't want to think he was in pain. After speaking with my Health visitor and GP we decided to start him on some food.

He is a completely different baby - so much more content - hasn't helped the reflux completely but hoping he'll grow out when he's eating lots of solids. 

Going to start Led weaning at 6 months old. At the moment i make everything myself and don't give rusks or jar or tins due to high sugar. Leo has avacado, sweet potato and carrots and pears things like that all boiled and blended. 

A Mum always knows best - If your child is over 17 weeks and you think they need it then do it. But if you can wait, wait as long as possible! Saves the dolla aswell $$$


----------

